# Problemas com Bluetooth + Skype

## edbch21

Olá a todos

eu utilizo um headset bluetooth e estou enfrentando alguns problemas. Depois de conectar, quando o testo com o mplayer escuto o som normalmente. 

Quando tento utilizar com o Skype, no testcall, o que falo fica acelerado e o que escuto apenas do testcall logo após a gravação do que eu disse fica lento, mas logo se normaliza. Estaria relacionado com o sampling?

Qualquer ajuda seria bem vinda. Qualquer informação que julguem necessário, basta me pedir.

Obrigado desde já.

----------

